# Bosch 18v drill driver/impact driver combo



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

So I'm going to sound like I'm flip flopping on my opinion of 18v drivers compared to a post I made recently in regards to impact drivers and their weight.

I've happily been using a Hitachi 12v impact driver for most of my cabinet work for the last two years but recently decided to bite the bullet and replace some tools that have been on the list.

I picked up the Bosch 18v combo kit that included a drill/driver, impact driver, two batteries, charger and carrying bag for just under $200

Bosch tools speak for themselves imo so I won't go into how comfortable and capable the tools are, but just wanted to mention that either of the drivers are actually lighter than my Hitachi 12v NiCad driver. The new Lithium Ion batteries are insanely compact and light therefore drastically reducing fatigue, and increasing their ability to get into tight areas, especially with the impact driver.

Last week they got put to the test on a large job and the batteries seemed to last as long as you would hope for brand new.
The real test for me is how long a battery holds it's charge after a year or more of consistent use.

Hitachi uses (or at least on my old ones) Panasonic batteries which are the best imo for long life. I considered the new Hitachi 12v with the lithium ion battery before making my 18v Bosch purchase, but for the small savings it was worth it for me to have the extra power and larger battery (at very little additional weight). Besides, the new Hitachi 12v with these new compact batteries actually felt like a toy in my hand, but I'm sure are hands down a great buy for someone who finds themselves in tight spaces or simply has no need for the extra torque.

The combo is a great buy...now I have my eye on Bosch's version of the Multimaster tool..:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

JD,
Sounds like you're flipflopping to me....:laughing: I saw the bosch tools you are talking about and actually played with them a bit, at the last Hartville Hardware tool show. Next show is coming up in a few weeks. It is amazing how the tools keep getting better and lighter. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree regarding Bosch's ability to "hit the nail on the head" at product design. They really seem to get the little things right, without sacrificing the big things. They also just seem to be a little more innovative that most. 

I have almost taken the plunge on the kit you bought a couple times. I don't need it, but it is a great deal. 

If you have a Workshop Tools in your area, they have the 12v Bosch Multitool for $109 for the kit.


----------

